# Alantic Coast Line



## Nawakwa (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is what you had in mind for this forum, but my sons and I dug into a hillside a couple of years ago where garbage from the ACL was taken and tossed. Huge area that was just littered with broken rail road china, hobbleskirt cokes, milk bottles and other treasures. The bottles we found weren't worth a toot but I bet I must've dug 30 or 40 Carolina pattern butter pats B/S Atlantic Coast Line Sterling China 1942 or 1943. Then there were a few vegetable bowls, cups, saucers and even a gravy boat in the same pattern and markings. I went back off and on for a month and never did finish rooting out that place. The pats when I was selling them were bringing 20 to 30 each on the bay. I still have a few pats that weren't marked in a different pattern ACL use this other pattern and if they had been B/S ACL they could have brought as much as 200 each. All in all it was a rush uncovering them little guys. The neat thing is on one side of the road is a large printing company and right behind the hillside is the back yards to a neighborhood seperated by a small creek. If a friend hadn't told me where to look I'd never guessed to look there for treasures.


----------



## ronvae2 (Jun 3, 2007)

Can you post a picture of a "pattern butter pat"?  I have never heard of such a thing, and would like to know one if I ever see one.  There is a certain bay where we find small, flat, china disks, and they probably aren't the same thing at all, but the more I see, the more I learn....[8|]


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 5, 2007)

I understand, I don't have any pics on my hard drive right now but I'll find you something. Sometimes they get confused with the piece that was made to hold a used tea bag. Most butter pats/chips only fetch a few $'s each, a flow blue will do better.


----------



## towhead (Jun 7, 2007)

Look here for butter pats:

http://search.rubylane.com/ni/collectibles?ss=butter+pat&samedb=1&previd=23.2&sb=1&sb=Search 

 -Julie


----------

